# له ، إليه



## Mejeed

السلام عليكم ..
هل في العربية قاعدة في استعمال حرفي الجر (إلى و اللام ) ؟
نقول : قلت له ، و ذهبت إليه. 
ولا نقول: قلت إليه ، و ذهبت له.
ولكن ، هل الصحيح أن نقول: 
أرسلت له ؟
أم أرسلت إليه؟
أم كلاهما صحيح ؟
هذا مثال ، وسؤالي عن القاعدة.
وشكرا.


----------



## Mahaodeh

القاعدة هي أن يتوافق معنى حرف الجر المستخدم مع الكلام المراد قوله
حسب علمي أن إلى يفيد انتهاء الغاية في المكان والزمان فإذا كان ما تريد التعبير عنه بالإرسال هو توضيح المكان الذي أرسلت إليه، أي غايتك. أظن أن إلى هنا هو الصحيح

حرف الجر اللام له معان كثيرة، أكثرها استخداما هي التخصيص والتملك والتمليك والسببية فإذا كان ما تريد التعبير عنه بالإرسال هو التخصيص (ترسله لشخص معيّن) أو التمليك (تريده أن يصبح ملكا لأحد ما) أو السببية (تريد توضيح سبب الإرسال) فهنا يصبح استخدام اللام هو الصحيح

فتقول مثلا:
أرسلته إلى بغداد
أرسلته لمحمد
أرسلته ليراه
ولا يجوز قول أرسلته لبغداد أو أرسلته إلى يراه. أما في حالة محمد فيعتمد على ما تريد قوله: هل تريد أن يصل إلى محمد كغاية (أي عند محمد ولا بأس إن أخذه غيره ما دام الآخر عند محمد)؟ أم تريد أن يصل لمحمد بالخصوص (أي يصل لمحمد بالذات وليس لغيره)؟

هذا والله أعلم


ملاحظة: قرأت في مكان ما أن معنى اللام قد يتوافق أحيانا مع معنى إلى، فيجوز قول استمعت له واستمعت إليه. لا أدري إن كان ينطبق في حالة الفعل أرسل. في رأيي الأضمن هو اتباع المعاني الشائعة


----------



## Mejeed

جواب واضح ونافع.
شكرا جزيلا.


----------

